# [Test] Songmics RCG03H



## Aeton (25. August 2017)

Während für einen leidenschaftlichen Gamer gute Hardware essentiell ist, sollten aber auch bei der Schreibtischstuhlwahl keine Abstriche gemacht werden.
Leider sind die meisten dieser Gaming-Stühle in einem Preissegment von 200 Euro aufwärts. Aber muss es wirklich so teuer sein ?
Anscheinend nicht - das will zumindest die recht unbekannte Firma Songmics mit ihrem kryptisch benannten "RCG03H" Gamingstuhl zeigen, den es für nicht ganz billige 170 Euro zu erwerben gibt.
Ob dieser Stuhl sein Geld wert ist oder sogar eine Alternative für Stühle von DX Racer, Noblechairs und co. ist, will ich in diesem Test klären. 


Dankesagung

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Songmics für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples bedanken. 


Verpackung und Lieferumfang

Der Stuhl kommt in einem riesigen Paket, das annähernd 25 Kilogramm wiegt. Im Inneren liegen platzsparend alle Teile. 
Auch für gute Polsterung wurde gesorgt, sämtliche Teile die verkratzen oder zerdrückt werden könnten, sind entweder in Schaumstoff oder Knallfolie eingepackt. 
Im Lieferumfang befindet sich der Rücken- und Sitzteil des Stuhls, ein Fußkreuz mit fünf Rollen, die Sitztiefenverstellung mit dem Teil der Stuhlmechanik, 
vier Plastikverkleidungen, ein Kopf- und Lendenkissen, ein Werkzeugset mit Schrauben und eine Anleitung in fünf Sprachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufbau

Auf den ersten Blick sollte der Aufbau keine Schwierigkeit sein, da in der Anleitung alles Schritt für Schritt erklärt ist. 
Zunächst verschraubt man die beiden Armlehnen mit dem mitgelieferten Zubehör mit jeweils einer Stahlplatte, die dann unter den Stuhl geschraubt wird. 
Letzteres gestaltete sich jedoch als eine Tortur, da sich die Schmierflüssigkeit in manchen Gewinden verfestigt hat und sich die Schrauben so nicht reindrehen ließen. 
Mühsam muss man also mit Licht und Pinzette die Rückstände entfernen, was bei einem 170 Euro Stuhl aber einfach nicht sein darf. 
Das geschafft, stieß ich auf das nächste Problem, und zwar die Verschraubung von dem Sitz- mit dem Rückenteil. 
Die Gewinde liegen teilweise hinter viel Schaumstoff versteckt und müssen so vor der Verschraubung freigemacht werden. 
Hat man auch dies endlich geschafft - zu zweit zu sein empfiehlt sich hier - schraubt man noch die Stuhlmechanik an den Stuhl, 
verkleidet die seitlichen Schrauben, montiert die Rollen an das Stuhlkreuz, stellt in dieses die hydraulische Feder und vereint schlussendlich Stuhl mit  Drehkreuz. 
Jetzt noch die zwei Kissen anbringen, und - fertig. Eine knappe Stunde dauerte der Aufbau bei mir, hauptsächlich den Schraubengewinden geschuldet.	





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Äußerlichkeiten 

Der Stuhl kommt im klassischen Racing Design mit zwei Öffnungen im Rückenbereich und einer hohen Kopfstütze. 
Generell ist der Stuhl ziemlich breit und offen gebaut, sodass er auch von größeren und breiteren Personen benutzt werden kann. 
Der Gaming-Chair sieht schön schlicht aus und überzeugt durch makellose Nähte. Weitere Nähte in Nacken- und Rückenbereich geben dem Stoff eine Struktur, was ebenfalls schön ins Auge sticht.
Einzig und allein das seidenglänzende Fußkreuz passt meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz zum mattschwarzen Design des Stuhls.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Produktdetails

Der RCG03H besitzt einen Bezug aus Polyestergewebe, welches sich durch sehr hohe Abriebfestigkeit und schmutzabweisende Oberfläche auszeichnet.
Darunter verbirgt sich ein hochdichter, hochelastischer Kaltschaumstoff, der zwar eine feste Struktur gibt, 
sich aber bei höherem Druck auch eindrücken lässt und sich trotz alledem  auch nach längerem Gebrauch nicht leicht verformt. 
Sowohl  der Innenrahmen, das Fußkreuz, das Stützteil als auch die Armlehnen sind alle aus Stahl, letztere sind zusätzlich mit Polyurethan überzogen.
Ebenfalls aus Plastik mit einem Polyurethanüberzug  bestehen die 60 mm Lenkrollen.
Passend zu der größer seienden Zielgruppe hält der Stuhl bis zu 150 Kilogramm aus.
Eine bessere Anpassung verspricht die breite Rückenlehne mit ergonomischem Schwung, zusätzlich wird die Unterarmhaltung durch die in der Höhe verstellbaren Armlehnen unterstützt. 
Natürlich lässt sich der Stuhl um 360° frei drehen, was auch extrem flüssig funktioniert.
Mit einer Sitzhöhe von  43-51 cm kommt der Stuhl auf eine Gesamthöhe von 124-132 cm mit einer Breite von 56 cm. 
Die Sitzbreite beläuft sich auf 41 cm, die Sitztiefe beträgt exakt einen halben Meter und schmiegt sich an die 85 cm hohe Rückenlehne, die 2 cm schmäler als der gesamte Stuhl ist.
Die Rückenlehne lässt sich in 16 Stufen um bis zu 150 Grad neigen, dass man in dem Stuhl liegen kann.
90 Grad zum Arbeiten, 100 Grad für Gaming, 120 Grad zum Lesen oder um Filme zu schauen und 150 Grad zum Ausruhen empfiehlt der Hersteller.
Die Schrauben, die das ganze Konstrukt zusammenhalten, haben Gewindesicherungen, mit welchen sie auch nach langem Gebrauch nicht locker werden.
Zudem werden im Werkzeugset Ersatzschrauben mitgeliefert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stoff & Verarbeitung

Der Stoffbezug des Stuhls besteht ja wie schon erwähnt aus einem dichten Polyestergewebe, welches im Gegensatz zu Leder nicht klebrig wird und sich auch beim Sitzen schön weich anfühlt.
Zudem besitzt er keine "Poren" in denen sich Schmutz oder ähnliches verfangen könnte. Vernäht ist das ganze mit einem grau-weißen Faden, der nirgends Fehler oder abstehende Reste aufweist. 
Generell hat der Stuhl an keiner Stelle Verarbeitungsmängel, was sich bei einem so hohen Preis aber auch erwarten lässt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Praxistest

Beim ersten Setzen in den Stuhl fällt sofort auf, dass er - nicht wie viele andere Gaming-Chairs - recht viel Platzfreiheit bietet und die Bewegungsfreiheit der Person nicht durch eine enge Sitzschale oder ähnliches einschränkt. 
Der Schaum fühlt sich beim Sitzen gut fest an, lässt sich aber auch bei mehr Kraftaufwand eindrücken. 
Diese Eigenschaft des Schaumstoffs sorgt auch dafür, dass er seine Form auch nach längerer Benutzung beibehält und er sich nicht leicht einsitzen lässt.
Leider fällt beim Sitzen negativ auf, dass der Stuhl recht leicht wegrollt, da die Rollen auch als extrem leichtgängig beschrieben werden.
 In meinen Augen sind diese zu leichtgängig, lieber würde ich den Stuhl schwerer rollen würden, als dass ich bei Gaming oder beim Arbeiten leicht nach hinten rolle.

Das Lenden- bzw. Lordosen-Stützkissen lässt sich über zwei Klickschnallen, die an einem Gummiband durch die zwei Öffnungen im Rückenteil gehen, höhenverstellen und behält seine Position so auch bei. 
Das weiche Kissen sorgt im Rücken für Stabilität und entlastet die Lendenwirbelsäule, ist jedoch bestimmt nicht jedermanns Sache und kommt klar mit einer Eingewöhnungsphase. 
Über einen Klettverschluss am Kissen hat man zudem Zugang zur Füllung des Kissens und kann somit theoretisch den Inhalt mit einer anderen Füllung austauschen. 
Das Kissen ist gut vernäht und die Gummibänder scheinen auch gut am Kissen befestigt zu sein.
Zusätzlich verhindert das Nackenkissen das Ermüden der Nackenmuskulatur. 
Aufgrund der Bauart des Stuhls ist dieses Kissen aber nur in einer recht hohen Position vertikal verschiebbar und passt somit nur für größere Personen perfekt positionierbar. 
Wenn es dann mal richtig sitzt, lässt sich der Kopf wirklich sehr angenehm darauf ablegen bzw. abstützen, auch wenn man beim Arbeiten meist den Kopf so weit vorne hat, dass man das Kissen nicht berührt. 
Es ist ähnlich wie das Lendenkissen aufgebaut und verfügt ebenfalls über ein Gummiband und einen kleinen Reißverschluss, über den man das Innenfutter anpassen kann. 
Die Füllung ist ziemlich weich und verformbar, für meinen Geschmack vielleicht sogar zu verformbar, ich hätte mir hier ein ein wenig größeres Kissen gewünscht.
Die Armlehnen sind aus Plastik und haben eine leicht gebogene Oberfläche, auf welcher die Arme gut aufliegen. 
Zudem bieten sie genügend Länge und Breite, auch für etwas größere und dickere Arme. Die beiden Armlehnen lassen sich jeweils 45 Grad nach links oder rechts drehen. 
Dadurch, dass diese Funktion jedoch über keinerlei Verschlussmechanismus verfügt, wackeln die beiden Armlehnen leider, was bei der Benutzung sehr störend und billig herüberkam. 
Die leicht strukturierte Oberfläche bietet dem Arm einen guten halt, roch aber anfänglich leicht nach Schmieröl und fühlte sich auch ein bisschen danach an.
Um auch bei den Armlehnen jeder Benutzergröße gerecht zu werden, lässt sich die Höhe in mehreren Stufen von ca. 20 - 30 cm von der Sitzfläche aus einstellen, was auch für recht große Personen ausreichend sein sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Versionen

Neben dem schwarzen RCG03H  bietet Songmics den Baugleichen RCG03R in der Farbkombination schwarz-rot an, den es ebenfalls für knapp 170 Euro bei Amazon zu kaufen gibt.
Zudem hat Songmics noch fünf neue Gaming-Stühle in ähnlichem Design und in diversen Farben herausgebracht. 
Aufgrund ihres - im Gegensatz zu dem eher stoffartigen Bezug des RCG03H - teilweise aus Kunstleder bestehenden Bezugs, sind diese für Käufer ebenfalls einen Blick wert.


Fazit

Der RCG03H von Songmics ist ein Gaming-Stuhl der mittleren Preiskategorie, der mit vielen positiven Aspekten punkten kann:

Der Stuhl kommt mit einer durchweg guten Verarbeitung und so stehen ihm auch optisch keine anderen Gaming-Chairs hinterher. 
Wie die Stühle namhafter Hersteller bietet der  RCG03H diverse Verstellfunktionen, die keine Wünsche offen lassen und verfügt auch über ein bequemes und abnehmbares Lenden- und Nackenkissen.
Besonders auffallend ist, dass er mit seiner großen Sitzfläche und Belastbarkeit auch bzw. eher für etwas größere und schwerere Personen ausgerichtet ist.
Zudem sinkt der Kaltschaum beim Sitzen kaum ein, lässt sich trotzdem deformieren und behält seine Form trotzdem bei.

Negativ fällt ganz klar die Verarbeitung der Schraubengewinden auf, was bei einem so teueren Stuhl nicht sein darf. 
Zudem wackeln die Armlehnen, was aber der diversen Funktion des Verstellens geschuldet ist und gerechterweise bei beispielsweise einem 300 Euro DX Racer Stuhl auch nicht besser gelöst werden konnte.

Neutral gesehen werden können zum einen die Rollen, die sich mit ihrer Leichtfertigkeit extrem einfach über den Boden bewegen und den Stuhl so teilweise auch ungewollt in Bewegung bringen.
Zum anderen ist der Preis eine subjektive Ansichtssache.
Hat man hier einen für sich wirklich bequemen Stuhl gefunden, ist dieser alle mal seine 170 Euro wert. 
Das ist sicherlich nicht wenig Geld, spielt aber auch nicht im höheren Preissegment der Gaming-Chair Liga mit.

Wem also die oben genannten Vorteile zusprechen und wer sich mit den negativen Punkten abfinden kann, der hat hier für einem Preis von knapp 170 Euro seinen Stuhl  gefunden.
Am besten lässt sich dies natürlich nur mit einem Ausprobieren des Stuhls herausfinden, denn jeder Mensch ist anders gebaut und hat somit unterschiedliche  Ansichten des bequemen Sitzens.


----------

